# 5 Minutes of Squee! Binx



## A.ngelF.eathers (Jul 6, 2011)

I don't know how many of you saw the post in the Adoption forum, from user tiffanimccain, about baby Binx needing a home, but today I answered it.

I met up with her and came home with Binx. I am beyond smitten with this little baby.
Binx was thought to be male, but now, looking, there doesn't seem to be much space down there, and this is one ADHD ritten. Wake up, ZOOMZOOMZOOM, poop, nap, repeat. I've never had a baby rat before, but I'm guessing Binx is about 3 weeks old, probably female -I'm waiting for time to decide that one- annddd the sweetestcreaturetoeverbehereyesss

So, due to my lack of camera, I made a video. And not just any ol' video, but a music video, yeah ! >O

Enjoy!


----------



## Rubber Duck (Apr 7, 2012)

That's good to hear. Did you get any of that kitten milk replacer stuff?


----------



## glider11 (Sep 7, 2011)

Binx is so tiny! And so adorable! He/she seems to already love you!


----------



## A.ngelF.eathers (Jul 6, 2011)

Rubber Duck said:


> That's good to hear. Did you get any of that kitten milk replacer stuff?


We're using the Precision nutrition milk replacer by Hartz and s/he seems to be doing just fine on it.


----------



## emilystar (Apr 26, 2012)

That is the cutest video ever  So tiny and trusting.


----------



## RatzRUs (Feb 5, 2012)

Gah I cried!!!!!!!!!!!!! And that says alot. That was the sweetest most cutest video I have seen in such a long time. Thank you so much for that. I love how trusting he/she is of you.....such a tiny creature with such a big heart


----------



## tiffanimccain (Apr 23, 2012)

I am so glad you have him/her! You are a great person and I am so haooy Binx loves you already. I cried the whole cry ride home after dropping him off to you. But after seeing the video and how much you have already helped I am so happy.


----------



## A.ngelF.eathers (Jul 6, 2011)

Thanks guys :3

Aww D: I can easily see why giving him up was so hard. This baby is just beyond precious.


----------



## Maltey (Jun 26, 2011)

Omg, binx is the CUTEST little thing.


----------

